# Getting ready



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We were getting blinds ready for upcoming teal season, but June had another type of hunting on her mind. I told her silly girl, I've never seen a nutria in this pond. Well she proved me wrong again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM 
The field I found with the most dove yesterday, was a watermelon field.
The corn, and milo fields held some, but the watermelon field was covered in dove.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - in KY only have a weekend 4 teal & wood ducks in KY in Sept - will put out a spread - sit in the corn & hope 4 the best - Doves - most R in the cut wheat & bush hogged grazing fields - as much as I hate black birds - waiting 4 them to come 2 the sunflowers and knock seeds 2 the ground 4 the doves


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

We saw lots of dove further south in Damon, TX this past weekend. All mourning dove, no whitewing. 

TexasRed, our Maddie seems to have taken after your dogs if I recall correctly. She has found two box turtles in the last week now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Saltwater said:


> We saw lots of dove further south in Damon, TX this past weekend. All mourning dove, no whitewing.
> 
> TexasRed, our Maddie seems to have taken after your dogs if I recall correctly. She has found two box turtles in the last week now.


June is the one that is also my turtle dog. Cash has brought me one once, but I think he was just wanted to get some of the attention that June was receiving for bringing me turtles.
We do a lot of dove hunting in Waller, its not to far from Damon.
The last 3 years the white wing have been thick at the start of the season.
We don't even shoot at mourning dove on openers. Some of the new people will because they fly first, but I prefer the larger dove if given the option.

Now if memory serves me right, Maddie is friends with Citori .


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Salt & Tex - in KY we have the native morning doves - stay all winter - the migratory mornining doves & eurasians - most of us shoot late in the day & let them feed in the morning - as 2 size - depends on how old the bird is - sad but true - dove's are a one season bird - great they breed like RATS - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> most of us shoot late in the day & let them feed in the morning -


They fly slower than early morning. Sure makes for easier shots.

We have some that stay with us year round too. But I love seeing the waves of birds during a migration.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Texas Red,
I also hunt in Waller as well which works out well as it is in the Central Zone as opposed to Damon in the South Zone. And there certainly have been a lot more whitewing in Waller in recent years. I have two friends with places there that allow me access. Unfortunately, the one with the most quail on his place just passed away last week.

I don't know if Maddie has met Citori but if they have been introduced, I am sure they are friends. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its possible that its a different Maddie. 

Citori (very sweet female vizsla) has been at my nephews for training in the past, and had a friend with her one time I was there. Her named was Maddie.
We didn't have that many Vizsla in the past, but the Houston area has been getting more in the last 3 years.

Having access to wild quail is tough in the area.
You really have to know someone, and even then a good many property owners do not want anyone bothering their quail.
I get to run the dogs on some properties that hold them, but that could change at anytime. A lot of the city keeps pushing further out. The older generation holds on to the land, but once they pass away its usually sold.
They are face with, Do you want to be a farmer, or a millionaire?


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Maddie did spend some time with Justin whom I think might be your nephew. She was there for some basic obedience training this time last year. She may have met Citori and you then.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... I told her silly girl, I've never seen a nutria in this pond. Well she proved me wrong again.


I love her expression: proud, but also "This is mine and I'm not sharing it".


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex ? - fly SLOWER ! shame on YOU !!!!LOL my secret - but we do have day jobs !!!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've really hammered Ruby on the rabbits this summer, in a good way, in prep for coming pheasant season. Last season she got really quite steady on birds, but if a hare got up and bolted then she developed cloth ears, so hence the rabbits and she'll just point them now until released. Time will tell in a couple of months if it's paid off.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - most times we forget !! make me proud or make the V proud !!!!!! as we KNOW - after a lot of work - it works out 4 both of us !!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - most times we forget !! make me proud or make the V proud !!!!!! as we KNOW - after a lot of work - it works out 4 both of us !!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


 I think it's just teamwork Ron, if Rubes steadies up on the hares, I'll try to be a better shot on the birds for her, sounds like a fair deal to me ha ha!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - a good POINT - with a lifetime of upland hunting - I work almost as hard as PIKE - find the right fields & cover - point in the right direction - wind in our faces - & take a lot of time 2 V a good shot - after all the work PIKE puts into a field - I want 2 put feathers in his mouth - 2 do less is no respect 4 the breed !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Tex ? - fly SLOWER ! shame on YOU !!!!LOL my secret - but we do have day jobs !!!!! LOL


I'm not to proud to say, that when we have high wind days I don't even dove hunt.
They are just like little jets with after burners on.
I might as well be playing with fire crackers, as shooting. You hear boom but nothing falls.
Give me some dove that have just finished eating, and take flight slower leaving the field. They make me look like Annie Oakley.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > ... I told her silly girl, I've never seen a nutria in this pond. Well she proved me wrong again.
> ...


She will share with me, but not the other dogs.
June loves a scratch on her hind legs, and is in the habit of running up to you when called, and then spinning around for her rub.
You can kinda see that I'm scratching her back for her in the picture.
Its a good trade off, as she always comes to me.



> Maddie did spend some time with Justin whom I think might be your nephew.


Yes he is, the man has the patience of a saint.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Maddie and I went scouting a new place yesterday morning. Trying to found a good duck pond on a new club. Found some contenders and flushed up one covey of quail as well. She ran hard and it was hot. We were back home by noon and relaxed the rest of the day. Can't wait for fall and cooler weather.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Plenty of different Outfitters in the area.
I mainly deal with WGO and Third Coast.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - went 2 the pond farm this weekend - the black birds are on the sunflowers & the the doves are on the ground - next weekend will bush hog the first 2 rows of sun flowers - this season should 'V' great !!!!!!! here in KY when a flock of black birds enters a field - you can bet your shells doves will V at the tail end !! - Lucky for PIKE and me - a friend 4 over 30yrs is the dove field master - has designed and installed some of the best fields in the south at shooting plantations - like putting out a great spread of decoys for ducks - putting out a great sunflower field 4 doves - is a SCIEANCE - wind direction - roosting - width of bird runs and sunflowers - when 2 cut - is a ART form !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A lot of work in the spring - now the bird fields are ready 4 the 1st UFTA trial sept 13th


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on Monday.
The birds started hitting the fields in big waves on Wednesday. As long as Saturday's rain does not push them out, will be out of the field before the heat sets in.

All the shotguns checked to make sure the plugs are in place. Cases of shells already bought, along with new hunting license. Dogs are up to date on rattle snake shots.
Now I only have to go through the dogs first aid kit.
I throw out last years Benadryl, and replace it with new. 
And new tires for the Durango today, so its ready for all the miles I plan to put on it.


----------

